# Omega Bracelets - Genuine Ones.



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, I'll come out - I'm not a strap kind of guy. I know, I know... :sadwalk: It all began when I used to wear straps but discovered I get a skin reaction to the base metals often used for the buckle. Anyway. Sorry to drone on.

Occasionally I'll see a nice watch on here... but offered on a strap :wallbash: . I understand that buying bracelets from Omega can be an expensive business, so my question is, does anyone here have a stash of the things - or know someone that sells s/hand Omega bracelets? Specifically - well, this week anyway, I'd probably be after a bracelet for one of the Speedy range.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, bracelets for the Speedmaster are a difficult subject. They have made so many variants that look similar. When I worked for an AD it was a nightmare getting the correct end pieces to fit the bracelet to the watch.

If you can give me the case numbers frim inside the case back , I may be able to help


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Really depends on what you are looking for. Do you know what bracelet is meant to go with the watch?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, gents. Well, for instance, there's a (2005) Reduced going on the other forum. I've asked the guy for the case number but, if that involves taking the thing to bits, then I guess it would be a bit of a hassle for him. However, the cards that come with the watch state as follows:

Ref: 35105000

Calibre No.: 3220

Watch No.: 5943****

Don't know if that helps? Alternatively, how much would one be from Omega themselves... and do Cousins sell branded bracelets or merely generic, unbranded ones?

Thanks again.

.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Just had a reply from the seller of this watch:

"...the Bracelet's ref. is: 1469 & the end pieces are either 813 or 811 (813 are newer ones I believe, but either are fine), so it would look like this: 1469.813."

Any help?

Cheers.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The reduced Speedy has 18mm lugs. It looks the same as the Pro bracelet but is a baby version. If you are after an 18mm then you may be in luck. As said before, end links are a problem. Newer Seamaster and Speedmasters don't get along with each other. 

Later,

William


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> If you are after an 18mm then you may be in luck.


What sort of luck, William? Have you got one, going cheap? 

I can't even find end links on the Cousins site - links yes... but end links no. 811 or (the later) 813 end links are what's needed, I believe. Maybe they're not available on their own.

And maybe I should stick to Seikos.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

$54 on ofrei.com for 811 or 813


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Robert said:


> $54 on ofrei.com for 811 or 813


Thanks, Robert. Hmm... the plot thickens. Just off to Ofrei.com.  Back in a mo'.

.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

1469-813 is Â£308 on ofrei


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes - but just listen to the spiel:

*Omega Speedmaster Watch Bracelet 1469/811 - Curved 18 mm ends*

Just because your lug size is 18 mm it does not mean that this Bracelet will work for your watch. The spring bar holes might not line up right with this bracelets end piece. We know for a fact that if your watch came with the Bracelet 1562-850 that this 1469-811 will not work on your case.

It is never recommend to place orders by guessing or by assuming something. Please check your case number and email it to us and we will let you know what bracelet you will need if we have that information in the data Omega supplies to distributors.

This bracelet is for case number 175.0032, 175.0041 model ref. numbers: 3510.12.00, 3510.21.00, 3510.50.00, 3510.52.00, 3510.61.00, 3510.81.00, 3510.82.00 Models numbers 3810.12.06, 3810.12.40, 3810.50.01, 3810.61.41, 3810.81.08, 3810.80.08, 3810.50.99, 3810.50.50, 3810.50.51, 3810.61.06, 3810.80.06, 3810.81.06 all take case 175.0032 and can use this 1469-811 bracelet.



Probably best to get one with its bracelet intact! The case number, 3510.50.00 does feature in that list BUT knowing my luck I would order it, pay the import duty, the thing would arrive and then wouldn't fit. :wallbash: (third one of the day).

Thanks, guys, for all your responses.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are after squareleg. Exactly what model or case number do you want to fit a bracelet to?

Later,

William


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> Exactly what model or case number do you want to fit a bracelet to?


OK. I began the thread as a general enquiry about the availability, or otherwise, of second hand Omega bracelets (as new ones are so exquisitely expensive).

Later, I referred people to a specific watch that is for sale, on TZ, sans bracelet. The details of that watch appear above; however, I will state once again all I know about it.

Speedy Automatic "Reduced" (from 2005)

Model number: 3510.50.00

Case Number: Unknown

Bracelet Ref: 1469/811 (although I understand that the suffix /813 will also fit)

But really, this is no longer a big deal because, if I'm going to get one at all, I'll get one that's already on a bracelet. I had no idea it was so complicated.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

There is a 1469 on the bay now for $120 usd...


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

1459

http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-Vintage-OMEGA-Speedmaster-Watch-Bracelet-18mm_W0QQitemZ350255563466QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518cdbc2ca&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

You're sure a metal strap will solve the problem? Do you mean the buckes are of a lesser metal quality or use different metal mixtures compared to regular straps.

Titanium is good for people with steel alergies.


----------

